# Milan - Juventus: 22 ottobre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Ottobre 2016)

Super sfida tra il Milan e la Juventus. Prima contro seconda della classifica della Serie A 2016/2017. I rossoneri, grazie alla vittoria sul Chievo, hanno agguantato quel secondo posto che mancava da sei anni proprio alle spalle della Juventus, che è a +5.

Milan - Juventus si disputerà sabato 22 ottobre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. 

Dov vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

Seguiranno tutte le informazioni sul match, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro, i biglietti e tutti i commenti
*

La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta
De Sciglio
Kucka
Locatelli
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## Dany20 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che se vincessimo sarebbe troppo bello...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Ottobre 2016)

Battere i ladri sarebbe l'apoteosi di questo periodo positivo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

catenaccio e ripartenze....loro avranno comunque una trasferta di Champions....non iniziamo a dire che si perde sicuro che ci fanno neri ecc....se giochiamo da squadra possiamo far bene...poi magari si perde ma almeno dopo anni sento la tensione già da ora...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sarebbe proprio da fargliela a sti gobbi...
In attesa della cavalleria pesante cinese


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dobbiamo giocare come nelle ultime due partite contro di loro nella scorsa stagione
Le abbiamo perse entrambe, ma avremmo dovuto vincerle
Con coraggio, li dobbiamo attaccare. Altro che difesa e contropiede, l'unico modo per vincerla è giocarsela a viso aperto.


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2016)

Un Milan-Juve con entrambe nei primi due posti in classifica...
Avevamo dimenticato come ci si sentiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2016)

9 sconfitte consecutive contro questi. Sarebbe ora di dire basta. Va bene anche un pari.


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2016)

Partita con un sapore diverso, dinanzi ad una classifica che ci sorride e dei giocatori in crescita. Ovviamente la Juve è piu forte, ma avrà una trasferta europea infrasettimanale e il gioco proposto al momento non mi sembra spumeggiante. Se si presentano a centrocampo con Lemina, Evra, Lichsteiner la vittoria è alla portata


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Purtroppo per sabato c'è ancora differenza di valori a nostro sfavore. La loro esperienza deciderà la gara. Anche se spero in un miracolo tattico di Vincenzo. Allegri lo puoi "beffare" Vincé!


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Ottobre 2016)

Al di là di tutto,perché di sabato sera,perché?


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Ottobre 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto,perché di sabato sera,perché?


Visto che giocano in trasferta per la Champions... Ci va di lusso che giochiamo sabato. Anzi può essere un segnale...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2016)

buffon dopo aver fatto cappelle fino a ora, diventerà yashin. 

scherzi a parte, come ha già detto qualcuno è bello tornare a respirare aria di alta classifica, e questa partita capita a fagiolo. 
spero sia una bella partita, senza ladrate (non voglio quel cane di tagliavento)


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Con la Juve se cerchi di difenderti non vinci. Il golletto arriva prima o poi. La Juve quest'anno è stata messa in difficoltà soltanto quando subiva un pressing alto e organizzato. Comunque sia firmerei col sangue per un pari.
Montolivo in una partita del genere sarebbe stato importantissimo, Locatelli non la vedo molto bene. Speriamo.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2016)

Erano anni che non si giocava un Milan Juve così sentito!

Daje!


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto,perché di sabato sera,perché?



perchè poi giochiamo martedì sera in anticipo a genova.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Ottobre 2016)

Sarei contento anche per un pari... 
ma se vincessimo.. sarebbe l'apoteosi completa..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un Milan-Juve con entrambe nei primi due posti in classifica...
> Avevamo dimenticato come ci si sentiva.



due anni fa alla terza giornata ci fu Milan-Juve con entrambe che erano a punteggio pieno a 6 punti


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> due anni fa alla terza giornata ci fu Milan-Juve con entrambe che erano a punteggio pieno a 6 punti



Eh, appunto, era la terza giornata. Qui siamo alla nona.


----------



## zlatan (17 Ottobre 2016)

Datemi dove firmare per un pareggio...
Sto cercando di acquistare un biglietto da stamattina ma il sito è in tilt maledetti....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

Penso non si possa chiedere più di un pareggio.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2016)

Non dobbiamo avere paura ragazzi, io in realtà sono ottimista perche giochiamo in casa e poi non abbiamo NULLA da perdere, quindi lo scenario perfetto per i nostri terribili ragazzini, sono anche d'accordo con chi dici che dobbiamo attacarli, senza fretta e con un certo equillibrio ma dobbiamo agredirli, quello sarebbe anche il miglior modo per difendere.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Chi può...DEVE andare allo stadio! Sabato può essere la gara della svolta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Ottobre 2016)

Sembra folle, ma forse dovrebbero guardare l'unica partita in cui (fino ad ora) i ladri hanno perso : quella contro gli sfigati...


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (17 Ottobre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Chi può...DEVE andare allo stadio! Sabato può essere la gara della svolta.



Ci sono!!! Pronto a sostenere i ragazzi!!!


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (17 Ottobre 2016)

Mi raccomando, sabato ci deve essere una bolgia, aiutatiamo i ragazzi a vincere!!!In qualsiasi settore siate....


----------



## InsideTheFire (17 Ottobre 2016)

La juve non poteva capitare in un momento migliore di questo...siamo in forma soprattutto mentalmente..montella ormai ha capito i giocatori e viceversa...mi aspetto una grande prestazione...forza milan!!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Faremo una bella partita, saranno decisivi Paletta, Kucka e Niang, se fanno una grande partita loro, tutto è possibile.


----------



## Gas (17 Ottobre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Chi può...DEVE andare allo stadio! Sabato può essere la gara della svolta.



Quasi quasi... dove mi consigliate di comprare i biglietti ? 
E qual'è la migliore sistemazione per spendere poco ?


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma
Calabria Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka Locatelli Bonaventura
Suso Bacca Niang

Anche se onestamente Lapadula mi sarebbe piaciuto titolare perchè è uno che i difensori avversari non li fa pensare, si butta sempre su ogni palla. Detto questo, mi auguro seriamente che Locatelli sia confermato in mezzo al campo, Sosa è totalmente inadatto a giocare nel 4-3-3 sarebbe utile al massimo in un 4 3 1 2 e senza palla è un fantasma, non contrasta e non fa la fase difensiva. Se giochiamo attenti e concentrati possiamo fare una bella partita


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Firmerei per un pari.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> perchè poi giochiamo martedì sera in anticipo a genova.



Lo so,ma per il tifoso medio non sono un giorno né un orario ottimali.Stare a casa per la partita direi di no,ma al contempo perdermi Milan-Juve,il primo scontro un minimo sentito dopo anni,mi spiacerebbe.Che rottura! Comunque spero se la giochino a viso aperto,è l'unico modo per impensierire la Juve.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Ottobre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pari.



non si firma nulla!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2016)

anche per me va giocata a viso aperto... prendere un punto non ci cambia più di tanto il campionato... vincere sarebbe la svolta.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Paletta
De Sciglio
Kucka
Locatelli
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## J&B (18 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me mette Sosa a centrocampo al posto di Locatelli


----------



## Albijol (18 Ottobre 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> Secondo me mette Sosa a centrocampo al posto di Locatelli



Se vogliamo avere la certezza di perdere sì


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2016)

Non vedrò la partita, come non ho visto la finale di coppa italia: è dall'inizio del campionato che sapevo che avrei preso altri impegni proprio perché davo per scontati i zero punti e la figuraccia. Spero di avere tanti motivi per riguardarmela in differita. Forza Milan!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi aspetto nulla. Spero solo sputino sangue e riempiano di mazzate i ladri


----------



## Tobi (18 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Formazione giusta, anche se gia prevedo i lanci a caso di Abate


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2016)

Dai Cerbiattino, fai la partita della vita così poi ti vendiamo al tuo grande estimatore Alegher


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



up


----------



## koti (18 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


Che palle Abate...


----------



## folletto (18 Ottobre 2016)

Non succede ma se succede......


----------



## S T B (18 Ottobre 2016)

io ci credo.. 5-6 anni senza batterli sono troppi e c'è riuscita pure l'inder.. inoltre hanno la champions. Serve però una grande partita


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Ottobre 2016)

se hanno il culo di stasera è inutile farsi qualsiasi tipo di illusione


----------



## 666psycho (18 Ottobre 2016)

sarebbe ora di vincere.


----------



## VonVittel (19 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se hanno il culo di stasera è inutile farsi qualsiasi tipo di illusione



Hanno rischiato di non vincere contro Fiorentina, Lazio, Palermo, Udinese e stasera anche Lione. Han troppo culo quest'anno. 

Io non ho ambizioni, né pretese. Cerchiamo solo di non uscirne con le ossa rotte, perché è importante mantenere alto il morale


----------



## zlatan (19 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Hanno rischiato di non vincere contro Fiorentina, Lazio, Palermo, Udinese e stasera anche Lione. Han troppo culo quest'anno.
> 
> Io non ho ambizioni, né pretese. Cerchiamo solo di non uscirne con le ossa rotte, perché è importante mantenere alto il morale



Concordo giocano di m... e vincono sempre ieri sera compreso. Io se pareggio faccio festa....


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Ottobre 2016)

E speriamo pure che Roma e Napoli facciano harakiri...
Comunque sabato sarà fondamentale la difesa sulle fascie. Alex Sandro e Cuadrado sono micidiali.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni di Milan-Juventus secondo Sky:*


----------



## kolao95 (19 Ottobre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E speriamo pure che Roma e Napoli facciano harakiri...
> Comunque sabato sarà fondamentale la difesa sulle fascie. Alex Sandro e Cuadrado sono micidiali.



Contro Palermo e Crotone? Impossibile..


----------



## de sica (19 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa in quel ruolo è una follia. È peggio pure di montolivo! Lento e non capace d'impostare. L'unica cosa che può fare è il trequartista ma in questa squadra non è utile


----------



## BraveHeart (19 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso non si possa chiedere più di un pareggio.


Si....io quello che chiedo è che i giocatori diano l'anima e facciano il possibile. Se anche dovessimo perdere ma dando il massimo, non avrei nulla da dire.


----------



## BraveHeart (19 Ottobre 2016)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche per me va giocata a viso aperto... prendere un punto non ci cambia più di tanto il campionato... vincere sarebbe la svolta.


Vista la nostra attuale classifica, 1 punto contro la Juve cambia eccome il campionato. Poi ovvio, se vinciamo mica mi fa schifo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Ottobre 2016)

Voglio la fotocopia della partita col Chievo come gestione e atteggiamento


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Ottobre 2016)

Interessante che i moduli non siano a specchio.
Sosa potrebbe fare la differenza sia in negativo che in positivo, ci si aspetta un disastro quindi ha una buona probabilità di smentire i suoi detrattori, basterebbe una partita sufficiente.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Voglio la fotocopia della partita col Chievo come gestione e atteggiamento



Io voglio di più!


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2016)

Sarà una partita difficile, ma voglio sperare che quest'anno possiamo mettere fine a questo trend negativo contro i gobbi. Dobbiamo essere concentrati per 95 minuti ed evitare errori individuali, perché la giuve non perdona e se sbagli t'insacca. Pressare alto e in modo organizzato. Cuadrado sarà sicuramente l'arma in più di Allegri a partita in corso, ho paura che possa metterci in difficoltà.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Pressing asfissiante asfissiante.....correre più di loro e sperare!!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2016)

*Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*


----------



## S T B (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*



il dodicesimo uomo in campo


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*



lo sapevo. Questi sono chirurgici.
Mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*



Vabbè dai si può anche fare a meno di guardare la partita allora.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2016)

*Sky: Calabria e Vangioni molto probabilmente non saranno disponibili per Milan - Juve.*


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*



Si si si, non c'e mafia nel calcio..


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calabria e Vangioni molto probabilmente non saranno disponibili per Milan - Juve.*



*Per la Juventus mancheranno Chiellini e Mandzukic*


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Per la Juventus mancheranno Chiellini e Mandzukic*



Pazzesca la fotuna che hanno, giocheranno Benatia e Higuain, ''leggermente'' più forti.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai si può anche fare a meno di guardare la partita allora.



Non diamoci per vinti prima ancora di scendere in campo!


----------



## wfiesso (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rizzoli arbiterà Milan - Juve. E' lui l'arbitro designato.*



12 gobbi Vs 11 allora... come al solito insomma


----------



## kolao95 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Mah. Non capisco le lamentele su Rizzoli.. E' quello che proprio contro la Juventus ci diede un rigore dubbio (segnato poi da Robinho) quando vincemmo l'ultima volta. I veri pericoli erano Tagliavento e Damato..


----------



## Victorss (20 Ottobre 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi... dove mi consigliate di comprare i biglietti ?
> E qual'è la migliore sistemazione per spendere poco ?



io con due miei amici li abbiamo comprati su un sito che rivende biglietti e sono arrivati oggi.
Terzo anello Rosso posizione centrale abbiamo speso 50 euro, meno di quello non abbiamo trovato perchè era tutto Sold Out appena hanno aperto le vendite.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco le probabili formazione dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazione dalla Gazzetta in edicola



è la migliore possibile, secondo me la Juve schiererà Lichsteiner per contenere Niang.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è la migliore possibile, secondo me la Juve schiererà Lichsteiner per contenere Niang.



Sì, ne sono sicurissimo anche io.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Juve secondo Sportmediaset:


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang. A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa, Lapadula, L. Adriano. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Antonelli, Montolivo, Honda

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Benatia, Bonucci, Barzagli; Dani Alves, Khedira, Hernanes, Pjanic, Alex Sandro; Higuain, Dybala. A disp.: Neto, Audero, Evra, Rugani, Mattiello, Lichtsteiner, Sturaro, Marchisio, Lemina, Cuadrado, Kean. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Mandragora, Asamoah, Mandzukic, Chiellini, Pjaca*


----------



## Heaven (21 Ottobre 2016)

Non succede ma se succede


----------



## zlatan (21 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di Milan-Juventus secondo Sky:*



Ma figuriamoci, Sosa non ha giocato col Chievo e lo mette con la Juve?? Alcuni giornalisti non capiscono davvero una mazza è ovvio che giocherà Locatelli....
Comunque erano anni che non sentivo così una partita, e questo da una parte mi fa piacere, dall'altra sono terrorizzato dalla delusione che proverò domani alle 22 e 30. Perchè obbiettivamente sarebbe un successo pareggiare, troppi elogi questa settimana, di solito in questi casi finisce 0-4....


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Montella prova un nuovo modulo -) Verso Milan - Juve: Montella prova un nuovo modulo* --) http://www.milanworld.net/verso-milan-juve-montella-prova-il-4-4-1-1-a-vt41233.html#post1079911


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Paletta (29), Romagnoli (13)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).*


----------



## Pit96 (22 Ottobre 2016)

A me un pareggio andrebbe benissimo. Con san siro pieno non voglio vedere il milan perdere


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## kolao95 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sto contando le ore che mancano. Una vittoria contro la gobbaladra sarebbe da orgasmo. Non deludeteci, ragazzi! Io ci credo!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazione dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Stasera undici leoni a San Siro! C'e davero troppo tempo che non battiamo questi maledetti.. io ci credo.

Forza Milan!


----------



## Gabry (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mi fa male seguire Milan-Juve, la vivo sempre troppo male. Che nervoso.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ho un'ansia che non provavo da tempo.......


----------



## BraveHeart (22 Ottobre 2016)

L'approccio alla partita è fondamentale! Speriamo entrino in campo 11 con gli occhi della tigre (ricordate quelli di Sheva?), che diano tutto e poi vediamo di prenderci quello che ci spetta!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-Juve secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang.  
A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Ely, Gomez, Pasalic, Poli, Honda, Sosa, Lapadula, L. Adriano. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Antonelli, Montolivo

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Benatia, Bonucci, Barzagli; Dani Alves, Khedira, Hernanes, Pjanic, Alex Sandro; Higuain, Dybala. 
A disp.: Neto, Audero, Evra, Rugani, Lichtsteiner, Sturaro, Marchisio, Lemina, Cuadrado, Kean, Mandzukic. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Mandragora, Asamoah, Chiellini, Pjaca*


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
**
(4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang*


*Juventus (3-5-2) - Buffon; Benatia, Bonucci, Barzagli; Dani Alves, Khedira, Hernanes, Pjanic, Alex Sandro; Dybala, Higuain.*


----------



## __king george__ (22 Ottobre 2016)

un pareggio sarebbe più che ottimo...e secondo me anche a loro non dispiacerebbe affatto


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> **
> (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang*
> 
> ...




.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sta salendo l'ansia... 
era da tanto tempo che non ero così preso da queste partite..


----------



## Dany20 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Milan dai proviamoci.


----------



## Casnop (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non perdere questa grande occasione per continuare a crescere. In genere queste partite ti innalzano di colpo di dieci centimetri, e da lassù poi si respira aria buona, la migliore. Chi se la ricorda Milan-Napoli 4-1 del 3 gennaio 1988? Con le dovute differenze, siamo praticamente lì. Dai.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Forza, ragazzi! Fateci sognare per una sera!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Ottobre 2016)

mah, non condivido tutta quessta attesa,

La Juve ci scherzerà come e quando lo vorrà


concordo con la dichiarazione fatta in settimana da Montella, la partita importante sarà la prossima con il Palermo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Diavoli!


----------



## Aragorn (22 Ottobre 2016)

Perdere contro questi maledetti è ormai diventata una triste abitudine, ergo firmerei col sangue per il pareggio.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma almeno in prossimità della partita basta con questo pessimismo! Le partite partono dallo 0-0, proviamoci! Ce l'hanno fatto quelli là perché non possiamo farcela noi?


----------



## medjai (22 Ottobre 2016)

Magari vinciamo o pareggiamo ma la vedo difficile


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> mah, non condivido tutta quessta attesa,
> 
> La Juve ci scherzerà come e quando lo vorrà
> 
> ...




contro il genoa


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Cmq vada! Forza milan!! Dobbiamo provarci!


----------



## de sica (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sarà tostissima, la partita più difficile della stagione! Però i ragazzi hanno il dovere di provarci e di giocarsela a testa alta. Forza Milan!


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

DaiDaiDai


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Vada come vada, sono troppo superiori a noi. L'importante è uscire a testa alta.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Bravissimo Alessio


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brutto avvio.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Ottobre 2016)

ci stanno già mettendo alle corde. che furia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli grande personalità...dimostra gia tutt'altra caratua rispetto a voi sapete chi...(secondo me)


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissimo Paletta, alla Nesta


----------



## siioca (22 Ottobre 2016)

due errori di Locatelli che ci potevano costare cari


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che mazzo sti gobbi!


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Dybala infortunato dentro Cuadrado


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gol annullato a quel nano di Pjanic


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sto maledetto sempre noi segna


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quando vinciamo contro questi


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo ladrato!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Quello scemo di Caressa tra un pò si mette a piangere


----------



## neversayconte (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Dispiace vedere ste ladrate...ma chissene...contro i ladri per antonomasia proprio non ho sensi di colpa


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Caressa melma, godo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sentire Caressa che parla di Bonucci ininfluente. Pazzesco.

Poi si, pare proprio che era solo Benatia in fuorigioco che comunque va anche sul pallone, per come la vedo io.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Cosa dice Bergomi?
"Il fallo subito dopo ha compensato"

Come se un fallo al limite dell'area possa essere paragonato ad un gol annullato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Caressa non lo possono spostare su Juventus Channel?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2016)

Galliani ha esultato come un gol all'annullamento


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Carenza è uno scandalo...Il "retropensiero dell'arbitro".


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile, Bergomi e il nano Caressa ancora a piangere stanno


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Ottobre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Galliani ha esultato come un gol all'annullamento



Secondo me era per il goal


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Vergogna Sky, x il gol di muntari esultavano sti cani rognosi e adesso piangono


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che scandalo Ebete! Maledetto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Il solito Ebete


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

*.*


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Abate indormensà


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia Abate "ci ha provato" ancora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Caressa...che disco rotto. Vergognoso.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Juve 0-0 fine PT. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2016)

Caressa ancora piange, scandaloso.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo troppo acerbi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Troppi lancioni lunghi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Ottobre 2016)

A gennaio cambierà la solfa..... Oh si che cambierà... 
E li passeremo in rassegna uno ad uno..

Maledetti.....


----------



## cremone (22 Ottobre 2016)

Come al solito si fatica a costruire azioni pericolose


----------



## de sica (22 Ottobre 2016)

Partita onesta dei ragazzi fino adesso.. vediamo che succede nel secondo tempo


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Dai vostri commenti sempre più contento di aver tolto sky calcio.

Tenere botta fino alla fine.


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2016)

In ogni caso grave errore di tutta la terna, più arbitro di porta.
Spero che ora non compenseranno nel secondo tempo.
Ed errore di Donnarumma su quel gol.

Primo tempo che non mi è piaciuto, dobbiamo fare meglio...


----------



## siioca (22 Ottobre 2016)

a centrocampo soffriamo molto, a parer mio solo Bonaventura sta giocando sufficientemente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Niang si sta facendo sovrastare da uno con 20 anni più di lui.


----------



## robs91 (22 Ottobre 2016)

La differenza tecnica fra le due squadre è imbarazzante,purtroppo.E con tutto il rispetto,ma Locatelli non è un Donnarumma,non può fare il titolare del Milan.Meglio che si faccia le ossa altrove,in prestito.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Quest'anno nel secondo tempo abbiamo sempre giocato meglio. Speriamo accada anche oggi.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ultimamente abbiamo dominato noi nelle sfide contro i gobbi e alla fine hanno vinto sempre loro, questa sera meglio loro, ma chissà che la stanchezza post-coppa non si faccia sentire.. 
Molto bene Bacca stasera, sta partecipando al gioco maggiormente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Abate "ci ha provato" ancora



Lungi da me voler difendere Abate, ma è stato Donnarumma a gridargli di lasciarla andare, perché pensava che la palla usciva. Infatti Abate poi se l'è presa con Gigio. Qua non ha colpe quello scarsone.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

La Juve è troppo superiore a noi ,anche se vinciamo la partita lo direi lo stesso.
Locatelli ha 18 anni e solo il fatto che non abbiamo alternative a lui la dice lunga sul nostro stato.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Ottobre 2016)

Benatia parte in fuorigioco. La palla arriva vicino a lui, nom prova a prenderla solo perché all'ultimo si accorge di non arrivarci. Ma non per questo non si interessa all'azione. Si è interessato sin da quando la punizione è stata battuta.
Ergo fuorigioco.

Se avesse dato gol non avrei detto nulla, ma con questa spiegazione dare gol annullato è assolutamente condivisibile. Punto


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Benatia parte in fuorigioco. La palla arriva vicino a lui, nom prova a prenderla solo perché all'ultimo si accorge di non arrivarci. Ma non per questo non si interessa all'azione. Si è interessato sin da quando la punizione è stata battuta.
> Ergo fuorigioco.
> 
> Se avesse dato gol non avrei detto nulla, ma con questa spiegazione dare gol annullato è assolutamente condivisibile. Punto



Era regolare dai,tocca stare zitti.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Primo tempo non male, abbiamo subito un po di più, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto. Bene i due centrali, un po meno i terzini, soprattutto abate. Locatelli ha sbagliato due tre passaggi ma ha recuperato due tre palloni importanti, provando anche a verticalizzare. Bene jack un po meno Kucka. Niang meglio di Suso e Bacca può fare meglio. 
Il pressing alto sembra dare i suoi frutti (quando è fatto bene), spesso la juve fa fatica a ripartire, anche se trova molto spazio dalla parte di abate. Bisogna essere concreti e non sbagliare l'occasione perché probabilmente non c'è ne saranno tante. Bisogna anche cercare di contenere di più alex sandro che sta mettendo Abate in difficoltà.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2016)

1) Se non aumentiamo l'intensità ci fanno il solito golletto schifoso.

2) L'alternativa a Locatelli è Poli. L'unico cambio da fare stasera.


----------



## robs91 (22 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) Se non aumentiamo l'intensità ci fanno il solito golletto schifoso.
> 
> 2)* L'alternativa a Locatelli è Poli. L'unico cambio da fare stasera*.


Ah beh allora siamo a posto.Non capisco proprio perchè Pasalic non venga mai provato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Se non cambia marcia Niang siamo poca roba. Deve svegliarsi.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gol annullato per fuorigioco inesistente......godo due volte!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo io nel secondo tempo dobbiamo essere più aggressivi a centrocampo e liberare un po' Niang, per questo forse toglierei Suso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque occhio al rigorino per la Juve per la legge della compensazione.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Partita non giocata molto bene, ma davanti abbiamo la juve, una delle più forti in europa. 
Nel secondo tempo bisogna alzare il baricentro altrimenti almeno un gol lo prendiamo. 
Il gol della juve era regolare ma non me ne frega niente.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mi aspettavo di più dal Milan,sopratutto dal punto di vista agonistico.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2016)

Dai Bacca è in queste partite che devi fare la differenza! Forza ragazzi crediamoci!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma male sulla punizione e sull'azione dove abste giustamente si incavola perché non gli ha chiamato l'uomo. Piccchiamo come una provinciale.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Era regolare dai,tocca stare zitti.



Si ma noi siamo in largo credito con questi qua quindi LORO devono stare zitti


Oh ma sto Caressa ancora la mena, e come la mena


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma male sulla punizione e sull'azione dove abste giustamente si incavola perché non gli ha chiamato l'uomo. Piccchiamo come una *provinciale*.


Lo siamo diventati da qualche anno.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Oh ma sto Caressa ancora la mena, e come la mena



Ho tolto Sky da tanti anni e il motivo principale era lui e il suo amico Bergomi.


----------



## robs91 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E'il solito discorso,manca totalmente la qualità a centrocampo e nei terzini.Di conseguenza la Juve ha avuto gioco facile a pressarci e a schiacciarci nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ho tolto Sky da tanti anni e il motivo principale era lui e il suo amico Bergomi.



Paradossalmente sembra più imparziale Bergomi


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ora prende un'ammonizione scema


----------



## Principe (22 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca scandaloso , donnarumma ingenuo .


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E montella schifa Fabregas.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Potrebbe inserire Sosa per Suso, e farlo giocare a sinistra con Niang a destra


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo giocando con il 4-2-3-1, con Bonaventura mezza punta


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca lentissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna, Sky, basta.


----------



## Rame88 (22 Ottobre 2016)

La differenza tra noi e loro è parecchia.. facciamo 5 passaggi di fila per miracolo. E loro recuperano palla troppo facilmente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Suso è un fantasma...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Goooooooolllllll*


----------



## hiei87 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Andiamoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mazza che gol!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna che goooool


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che gol ha fatto??


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Grande Locatelli


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

madonna mia che gol!!!!! GODO!!!


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

Goaoalaoaloalaoaloalaoalaoalaoalaoalaoalaoalao


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Che gol. Locatelli! Che emozione


----------



## Rame88 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E la madonna! Che gol!!


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che gol....


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che bomba


----------



## kolao95 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Manueeeeeelllll


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii lottareeeeeeee


----------



## Symon (22 Ottobre 2016)

Locaaaaaaa...ma che personalità ha sto ragazzo? 18 anni sblocca Milan - Juve, praticamente all'esordio con un assolo...pazzesco.
Da iniziativa di chi? Del capitano ovviamente...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2016)

impazzito montella  

non cominciamo a chiuderci in difesa....


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

lo voglio vedere piangere a fine partita! Grande Locatelli!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

No L'inutile no


----------



## Heaven (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia grande locaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

è entrato costantino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma se Niang stava bene perchè l'ha levato? Con la Juve sbilanciata sarebbe stato molto importante averlo in campo.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Si però sti cambi......se ci schiacciamo troppo ci bastonano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma se Niang stava bene perchè l'ha levato? Con la Juve sbilanciata sarebbe stato molto importante averlo in campo.



Niang non sembrava proprio di stare bene a dir la verita...


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma se Niang stava bene perchè l'ha levato? Con la Juve sbilanciata sarebbe stato molto importante averlo in campo.



Perché non stava bene, la caviglia era chiaramente malandata


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Male il cambio.

Mannaggia l'inutile Poli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta DEVE prendersi l'ammonizione in un contropiede del genere


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Metti dentro Lapadula e facciamo il 4-4-2


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2016)

sangue fredda ragga sangue fredda..


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> sangue fredda ragga sangue fredda..



lol


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Per ora partitona di Bonaventura.


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Un quarto d'ora lunghissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Perché non stava bene, la caviglia era chiaramente malandata



secondo me niang stava benissimo altrimenti non si sarebbe incazzato così tanto per la sostituzione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madò Abate


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Maledetto Ebete


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

abate....


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Entra Gustavo Gomez


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ebete maledetto


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che palle di cambi alla nereo Rocco.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

10 min lunghissimi... sto male..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

A me sti cambi non piacciono per niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez per Locatelli? Non mi convince, ancora meno della mossa Poli.

Qui si rischia il suicidio, specialmente con Gomez.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Se vabbè Montella


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

ma cosa fa??


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2016)

ma perché montella fa sempre sti cambi ultra difensivisti ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Abate il sabotatore


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

stiamo calmi


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Hernanes, pur in fase calante, è più forte di Poli.


----------



## Milo (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi si è solo coperto di più


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sti cavolo di cambi stiamo troppo schiacciati porca miseria!!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pjanic da espellere seduta stante.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

azz povero gigio...


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che sia maledetto quel nano di Pjanic


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pjanic criminale


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pjanic meritava il giallo


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma in 3 vedere sto fallo su Donnarumma no eh, che poi era secondo giallo e rosso


----------



## kolao95 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pjanic pezzo di sterco


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che schifosi sto rubentini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Lo stile Juve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Si vabbè.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che lebbrosi, dopo 5 scudetti ancora ste porcate


----------



## Principe (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sono sei lerci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Occhio ai 20 minuti di recupero ora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2016)

Il fair play della juve, complimenti.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta eroe


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ehhhh ti pareva.

5 minuti di recupero


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

raga non ci sto più dentro...


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E metti Lapadula


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Si vabbè 5 minuti lol


----------



## uoteghein (22 Ottobre 2016)

Si diceva di Locatelli qui? ehm...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna Abate...un ebete


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Entra Lapadula per Bacca


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2016)

sto soffrendo come un pazzo


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Barzagli si bomba sicuro al 100%


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Barzagli un partitone. Che difensore.
Poli inutile.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Juve 1-0 FINALE.*


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo troppo!!!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio. Che parata


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

A casa gobbi a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2016)

mamma come GODOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Grandi ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia Donnarumma


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

a casa! a casa!


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2016)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

donnarumma con l'orecchio a pezzi UN EROE!!!!!!!!!!! che parata ha fatto!!!!!

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2016)

Madooo Gigio all'ultimo secondooooo, mamma mia ancora non credo finalmente dopo 4 anni una gioia dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dany20 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E andiamo o o o o o o o o o o o o o o.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Ottobre 2016)

L'hanno vinta un '98 e un '99. Pazzesco.


----------



## medjai (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio sposami !!


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Grandissimi i due ragazzini.


GODO.


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2016)

Stasera si gode e basta.


----------



## Morghot (22 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Juve a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Goooooooooodo


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ahhhhhhh come si gode!


----------



## Symon (22 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna Abate...un ebete


Non diciamo minchiate...ha annullato Alex Sandro.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Ottobre 2016)

E andiamoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi emozionavo e soffrivo cosi tanto per una partita da non so quanti anni.

GRAZIE RAGAZZI!


----------



## neversayconte (22 Ottobre 2016)

Si gode come ragazzini
con i ragazzini in campo


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente una gioia


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Pazzesco, erano ANNI che non avevo il batticuore alla fine di una partita del Milan.

Mi mancava, oh se mi mancava.


----------



## siioca (22 Ottobre 2016)

vamossss


----------



## Reblanck (22 Ottobre 2016)

Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.


----------



## Konrad (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia erano secoli che non uscivamo vincitori da una gara che conta davvero...

PURO GODIMENTO...GRAZIE RAGAZZI E RAGAZZINI


----------



## de sica (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo ragazzi!!! Quanto mi mancavano certe serate!!! Godiamoci TUTTI questa serata perché ce lo meritiamo dopo anni di delusioni !! FORZA MILAN


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo come un canguro


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2016)

E finisce con la manona del fenomeno, come è giusto che sia.. Partita emozionante, non tanto per la prestazione, comunque buona, quanto per l'impegno di tutti, veramente bravissimi..


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.



ma chi se ne frega! godi!


----------



## Doctore (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.



ma se è la cosa migliore di questa serata


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Ottobre 2016)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## neversayconte (22 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Gekyn (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.



Non dico niente......

GODO come un muflone in calore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.


Io invece godo ancora di più per questo motivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Come godo!! Locatelli personalità pazzesca, grande Gigio alla fine!!! Abate se non mi fa prendere 2 infarti a partita non è contento...
E del gol annullato me ne fregherà in un'altra vita....forse


----------



## Pit96 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi sembra vero. Troppo tempo che non vincevamo con la juve!!! 
FINALMENTE!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo! Siamo inferiori, era goal il loro. Ma per una sera chissene frega.

Donnarumma 8 - la parata finale è stata incredibile

Abate 5,5
De sciglio 5,5
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 6

Kucka 6
Locatelli 7,5 - per il goal sensazionale. Ha segnato più lui che Montolivo negli ultimi 3 anni.
Bonaventura 6,5

Suso 5
Bacca 6
Niang 5,5

Montella 7. Vittoria importantissima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.



Goduria TRIPLICATA, altrochè.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Finamente mi ri-emoziono mentre guardo il Milan, e adesso a gennaio fuori la grana (tanta)


----------



## Alex (22 Ottobre 2016)

godimento puro


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non diciamo minchiate...ha annullato Alex Sandro.



mah..a me sembra che invece sia stato Alex Sandro ad aver annullato abate..


----------



## Morghot (22 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo il gol annullato ci stava un nostro gol di mano per giusto ma il tiro di locatelli è stato anche più bello, che goduria vedere entrare quella palla.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io invece godo ancora di più per questo motivo.



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo godo godo godo godo godo godo
Grande locaaaa.. hai spaccato la porta !!!!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gol della Juve annullato per fuorigioco di Muntari


----------



## Schism75 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me niang stava benissimo altrimenti non si sarebbe incazzato così tanto per la sostituzione.



Ma se zoppicava vistosamente mentre correva. Montella glielo ha pure detto


----------



## Dany20 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere rubando è anche più bello. Vamos! Piccola rivincita sul gol di Muntari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che goduriaaaaaaa


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.



Ma io spero tu stia scherzando...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non ho mai visto Sky fare talmente tanto casino per un gol non convalidato.

Errore contro la Juve? Processo Sky! Assurdo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto godo


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Agnellino che applaudiva ironicamente al gol annullato l'avete visto? Senza vergogna veramente


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Se potessi abbracciarli ad uno ad uno lo farei subito...ma posso solo scrivergli un GRAZIE RAGAZZI dal profondo del cuore
Hanno dato tutto ed in campo si è vista una squadra unita ed efficace ma sopratutto difficile da battere
La fase difensiva è ottima e continuando così possiamo raggiungere l'obbiettivo che ci siamo dati ad inizio stagione

Per i migliori cito Paletta e Bonaventura...hanno giocato una grandissima partita...e Donnarumma per la parata nel finale
Nessun peggiore...sarebbe un'offesa ad un gruppo di giocatori che ha dato l'anima...come impegno sono da 10 tutti


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2016)

serata fantastica, mancava da troppo la vittoria. 

e adesso voglio sentire le rosicate di allegri.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Ottobre 2016)

Deliriooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo totaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ma vogliamo parlare della partita finale di Gigio?? Quanto ho goduto!


----------



## Didaco (22 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere con Locatelli e Gigio è l'alba di una nuova era!


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Piamoce sti 3 punti, ma non riesco ad essere emozionato e contento come vorrei perché il goal annullato alla Jube è ingiusto.


Al gol di Muntari questi esultavano come ossessi, anzi dicevano che era più bello così...
Nessuna clemenza


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che belloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alcyppa (22 Ottobre 2016)

A Sky stanno rosicando da matti


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahahah
Stupendo


Amo Donnarumma, Locatelli e Montella.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Sky non l'ho mai vista discutere cosi tanto per un gol annullato...gia duemila volte l'hanno fatto vedere e ne stanno ancora parlando...mamma mia...


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Si gode come ragazzini
> con i ragazzini in campo



  

Gigio 7
Abate 6
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 7
De sciglio 6
Kucka 6
Locatelli 6 
Jack 7
Suso 6
Niang 6
Bacca 6


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2016)

Gigi e Loca  è destino , è tutto scritto .


----------



## markjordan (22 Ottobre 2016)

lo scatto di galliani all'annullamento del meraviglioso gol della juve
rido da quel momento e ridero' x ore
non conta niente ma batterla con gol valido annullato non ha prezzo


----------



## malos (22 Ottobre 2016)

Basta vedere l'entrata di Pjanic su Gigio per zittirli tutti. Era da rosso diretto.


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque esagerano a dire cose come "la partita l'ha decisa l'arbitro" ecc...
L'errore arbitrale ci sta, era veramente una situazione al limite.
La Juve ha giocato sicuramente meglio di noi, semplicemente non hanno trovato le giocate vincenti.


----------



## markjordan (22 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto Sky fare talmente tanto casino per un gol non convalidato.
> 
> Errore contro la Juve? Processo Sky! Assurdo.


penso supereranno i 1000 replay , godo troppo

PALETTA comunque e' FORTISSIMO


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Basta vedere l'entrata di Pjanic su Gigio per zittirli tutti. Era da rosso diretto.



Concordo, Pjanic scandaloso.. Cosí come la diatriba sul pallone che non volevano ridarci.. Scai dovrebbe fare i servizi su ste cose antisportive, non sui gol e i fuorigiochi, fallisse quella tv ridicola e vergognosa


----------



## VonVittel (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo come un riccio. 

Cit Crudeli

Ma godo veramente tanto. La maggior parte dei gobbi sta rosicando in una maniera mostruosa ahahahaha


----------



## Roger84 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto ho goduto e strillato sul goal del Loca e quanto sto godendo tutt'ora!!!!!!!!!!!
Che spettacolooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casnop (22 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria dopo nove sconfitte consecutive contro un'ottima Juve con due prodezze di due dei nostri figli. Commosso, forse ce la faccio a godermi un altro grande Milan. Grazie, grazie, grazie. Viva il Milan!


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

Soddisfatto della partita, abbiamo saputo soffrire e essere concreti. Del gol annullato non me ne frega assolutamente niente, anche se penso che Benatia abbia influito l'azione. I cambi di montella si possono anche discutere ma alla fine ha avuto ragione lui. 

Donnarumma 8
Abate 5.5
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6
Kucka 6
Locatelli 8
Jack 7
Niang 6
Bacca 5.5
Suso 5.5


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente una vittoria che ricorda i vecchi tempi. Speriamo faccia da spartiacque per un futuro degno di questi colori. Forza Milan!!


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2016)

State mandando giù il server (ed è dura...).

State buoni!


----------



## wfiesso (22 Ottobre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii godoooooooo


----------



## koti (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi è bellissimo


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Ottobre 2016)

Che goduria,ragazzi,che goduria!Ancor di più perché gli abbiamo restituito il favore del gol di Muntari.
Dopo anni di sconfitte con loro finalmente una gioia,e finalmente una squadra compatta!


----------



## sion (22 Ottobre 2016)

Godo troppoooooooooooooo


----------



## BraveHeart (22 Ottobre 2016)

Veramente tutto meraviglioso! Forza Milan!!


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Goduria 

Alla faccia dei gobbi schifosi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo vinto rubando e per questo godo ancora di più. Questo è il nostro gol di Muntari. 1 a 1 e palla al centro. 

Comunque, ci siamo tolti la Juve di mezzo e in più abbiamo ottenuti pure i tre punti, dai che a gennaio siamo a ridosso della zona champions.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto rubando e per questo godo ancora di più. Questo è il nostro gol di Muntari. 1 a 1 e palla al centro.
> 
> Comunque, ci siamo tolti la Juve di mezzo e in più abbiamo ottenuti pure i tre punti, dai che a gennaio siamo a ridosso della zona champions.



Niente sarà mai pari al gol di Muntari.
Ma non c'è dubbio, si gode tantissimo per questo gol annullato. Tantissimo.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Ottobre 2016)

Goduria all'ennesima potenza, era da troppo tempo che ci mancavano simili gioie 

Grazie di tutto ragazzi


----------



## unbreakable (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non vedevo l'ora di battere sti gobbi rubacampionati e odiati da mezza Italia...
Non me ne frega niente del gol in fuorigiuoco..non eravamo mai così in alto da troppo tempo..abbiamo un calendario alla nostra portata dobiamo continuare così. .
La chiave di volta secondo me è l'uscita di Dybala che svolge un lavoro importantissimo per la Juve. .ed il coraggio dei nostri ragazzini terribili..il futuro è loro..felicissimo e contentissimo..allegri con la sua fuoriserie è stato messo sotto da dei ragazzini..sempre forza milan..


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ottimo. Risultato oltre le aspettative. Adesso comincia la parte difficile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2016)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere tuttosport


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Ottobre 2016)

espulsione di pjanic per fallo su donna?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> espulsione di pjanic per fallo su donna?


Quello era clamoroso, e l'arbitro non ha neanche fischiato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno che rimpiange Montolivo????


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che rimpiange Montolivo????



per adesso, assolutamente no


----------



## Superpippo80 (22 Ottobre 2016)

Per compensare il gol annullato a Muntari dovremmo vincere 30 di partite così.
Godo come un matto e dedico la vittoria ad Agnelli e Marotta...
Sull'ultima azione nessuno ha notato che Kucka avrebbe dovuto fare fallo prima? Non puoi mandare un avversario in porta al 95', fai fallo, ti fai espellere e la partita finisce, non fosse stato per Gigio staremmo qua a mangiarci le mani.
CIAO AGNELLI CIAO MAROTTA!!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcuno ha contato i palloni giocati e o toccati da Mr. 94 milioni higuain?????


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che rimpiange Montolivo????



se loca dimostrerà di essere quello che sembra, montolivo verrà ricordato per sempre per l'infortunio di quest'anno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque nessuno lo dice, ma Pjanic andava espulso per il calcio rifilato in testa a Donnarumma.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (22 Ottobre 2016)

Una serata strepitosa! Lo ammetto che sarebbe potuta finire anche 1-1, sia per quanto accaduto a Pjanic, sia per quanto visto in campo, però il calcio è anche questo e oggi in qualche modo l'abbiamo spuntata. Grazie a tutti i ragazzi che ci hanno creduto, che ci hanno messo tanto cuore e hanno fatto la prestazione che noi tifosi volevamo. Come sempre, dopo ogni gara, noto a freddo qualche errore tecnico che poteva costarci caro, ma per questo confido nel mister che lo sa molto meglio di me.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2016)

Ancora non ci credo...

Donnarumma 8
De Sciglio 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Paletta 7
Abate 5,5
Locatelli 8
Bonaventura 6,5
Kucka 7
Suso 6
Bacca 6
Niang 6

Poli 6,5
Gomez 6
Lapadula sv


----------



## Reblanck (23 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha contato i palloni giocati e o toccati da Mr. 94 milioni higuain?????



"A me me piac' a Nutella, gelato ca' panna, e merendini in quantità" - Gonzalo Higuaìn


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> "A me me piac' a Nutella, gelato ca' panna, e merendini in quantità" - Gonzalo Higuaìn



E' davvero grasso come un maiale.

Sarà anche fortissimo, però mi chiedo come faccia una società come la Rube a permettergli questo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Per la cronaca, hanno ripassato al setaccio gli episodi. A me queste cose non piacciono, però :

- C'era un rigore per noi.

-Espulsione per Pjanic.

-Espulsione per fallo a forbice per Alves.


----------



## Black (23 Ottobre 2016)

che serata fantastica ragazzi. E pensare che non volevo guardarla, poi invece..... grande sofferenza. Forse il pari era più giusto ma contro le me...e ci sta tutto anche i gol annullati. Poi quanto Locatelli l'ha messa non c'ho più capito niente!
magari arriveremo sotto al 6° posto anche quest'anno ma intanto stasera mi sono proprio divertito!

e comunque i ladri si lamentano del gol annullato ma la gestione dei cartellini gialli come al solito è sempre pro Juve. Kuco ammonito al primo fallo, loro quasi mai. Pjanic andava espulso


----------



## Reblanck (23 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, hanno ripassato al setaccio gli episodi. A me queste cose non piacciono, però :
> 
> - C'era un rigore per noi.
> 
> ...



Concordo sulla 2 e 3 ma il rigore per noi in quale partita ?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla 2 e 3 ma il rigore per noi in quale partita ?



Su Romagnoli, su un calcio piazzato è stato tirato giù.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Che serata. Battuti i gobbi dopo una vita. Grande Milan!


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2016)

Caressa che mette alla pari il goal di munta di alla punizione di Pjanic.
Lol


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Ottobre 2016)

Bene così, anche con il gol annullato. Con queste nove giornate, Montella mi ha fatto ricredere: mi aspettavo disastri con il suo gioco palleggiato. Invece ha cambiato e sistemato la difesa
Donnarumma 7
De Sciglio 6,5
Romagnoli 7
Paletta 7,5
Abate 6,5
Locatelli 7
Bonaventura 6,5
Kucka 6,5
Suso 6
Bacca 6
Niang 6

Poli 6
Gomez 6

Montella 8


----------



## medjai (23 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla 2 e 3 ma il rigore per noi in quale partita ?



Immagino intende questo:


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Immagino intende questo:




tac


----------



## S T B (23 Ottobre 2016)

io ci credevo già in settimana.. parlano del loro gol, ma intanto occasionissime non ne hanno avute. Il nostro campionato inizia ora, dobbiamo dare continuità. Gol di Locatelli eccellente. Grande merito a chi ha creduto nel ragazzo.


----------



## peppe75 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Che dire....che serata emozionante battere i rubentini non ha prezzo e in più batterli con un gol di un talentuoso della cantera rossonera!!!


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 8. Non è di questo pianeta. 17 anni
Abate 5.5 Soliti palloni buttati a caso nella fase di costruzione, ma in fase difensiva è stato attento e concentrato
Romagnoli 7 Muro
Paletta 8 Annulla 94 milioni per tutta la partita
De Sciglio 6.5 Oggi bene dietro 
Bonaventura 7 Partita di sostanza, poi nel secondo tempo anche qualità e fa impazzire quelli della Juve
Kucka 5.5 Corre e si sbatte come sempre, ma i limiti tecnici rimangono evidenti
Locatelli 8. Gol vittoria, non tira mai indietro la gamba e si fa vedere molto in fase di costruzione. Alcuni errori da correggere che a 18 anni sono naturalissimi. 
Suso 6 quando ha la palla sui 20-25 metri da la sensazione che possa far male, si perde un pò nella fase di non possesso.
Niang 6 Partita di sacrificio
Bacca 5 Ha avuto dei palloni piu interessanti rispetto a Niang, ma ha fatto delle scelte sbagliate, quando doveva puntare l'uomo l'ha passata, quando doveva passarla cercava il dribbling. 

Poli sv
Gomez sv
Lapadula sv


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Scusate se continuo ad insistere sul giocatore ma, da amante dei difensori e della fase difensiva, che campionato sta facendo Paletta? 
Concentrato, Reattivo, Cattivo, Esperto e Rassicurante. Immaginate uno Zapata al suo posto... da brividi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Partita orrenda, ma l'importante era tornare a tirarlo in culo a quei ladri


----------



## kolao95 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Una goduria immensa. Ancora posso crederci che hanno speso centinaia di milioni e sono venuti qui a farsi sottomettere da una banda di ragazzini. Godo tantissimo, ancor di più per il gol annullato a Pjanic. Montella e i ragazzi straordinari! Grazie ragazzi, vi amo!

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Paletta 7,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 6
Kucka 6
Locatelli 7
Bonaventura 7
Suso 6,5
Bacca 6,5
Niang 6
Gomez sv
Lapadula sv
Poli 6


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie ragazzi,gioia immensa. Tutti 8 per me stasera con gigio che mi fa letteralmente innamorare.
Montella,non pensavo fosse così capace,grande mister avanti così !


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Ottobre 2016)

GODO. 

Comunque c'era rigore su Romagnoli, almeno così hanno detto su Premium e rosso a Pjanic.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente ritorniamo a vincere contro questi gobbi. Grandi ragazzi!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 7,5 
Abate 6,5 
Romagnoli 7 
Paletta 7
De sciglio 6
Kuco 6,5 
Locatelli 7,5 
Bonaventura 6,5 
Suso 6,5 
Bacca 6
Niang 6,5 
Poli 6
Gomez e Lapadula s.v.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quindi davvero abbiamo vinto? Ho fatto bene a non vederla allora. La rivedrò oggi.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Ottobre 2016)

abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene... mettiamo da parte la discussioni personali, oggi abbiamo vinto, siamo felici. godiamocela, 4 anni... 4 anni da sconfitti... oggi invece si gioisce


----------



## Doctore (23 Ottobre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> GODO.
> 
> Comunque c'era rigore su Romagnoli, almeno così hanno detto su Premium e rosso a Pjanic.



in che frangente?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Ottobre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> in che frangente?



77', fallo di Bonucci, ma potrei sbagliarmi.

In generale si gode come dei matti per la vittoria, ma proprio tanto e anche di più, specialmente per il modo. Rubarla ai ladri per antonomasia dà quel quid pluris che sublima l'estasi.
In realtà, partitaccia. Vero che gli squallidi ha ruminato calcio senza essere quasi mai pericolosi come avrebbero dovuto, ma noi ci siamo arroccati senza neanche sfruttare i contropiede. A ogni modo, ottimo fieno in cascina per quando arriveranno i tempi grami. Testa a Genova, che è ancora più importante di questa. Bene il turn-over annunciato da Montella.
Gigio 10 al 96' e 2 sul gol dei ladri. Ottimi i centrali che non l'hanno fatta vedere all'attaccante più forte dell'universo. Male Abate con troppi errori specialmente in area, sufficiente De Scempio. Locatelli 10 per il gol, 6 per qualche errore nella gestione del pallone (tutto è perdonato). Kucka e Bonaventura 7. Bacca 6 di stima, Niang 6,5, Suso 6. Panchinari sv. Montella 7: finalmente una squadra compatta e che sa soffrire; e poi, da quanto non si vedeva una novità come la difesa a 3 in impostazione? Abbiamo un allenatore?


----------



## Symon (23 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mah..a me sembra che invece sia stato Alex Sandro ad aver annullato abate..



X i primi 20 minuti Alex Sandro ha avuto il predominio totale della fascia, ma non ha combinato granchè lo stesso...
Poi Abate ha preso le misure e non ha fatto più nulla...anzi era Abate che scendeva.
Era il giocatore più in forma della Juve, a detta di qualcuno il miglior terzino Europeo...eppure non ha fatto la differenza;


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ancora godo molto molto intensamente


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti quelli che fino a ieri "eh no ma Montella fa caxxre come allenatore"


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Qualcosa mi dice che ieri sera da queste parti si godicchiava


----------



## Aron (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quanto parlano di Milan-Juve a sky sport.
Si stanno sprecando.


----------



## koti (23 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che ieri sera da queste parti si godicchiava


Di sabato sera poi


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2016)

Com è bello fare il pranzo della domenica e godere ancora copiosamente per il risultato di ieri! 
Stanotte si è sbocciato come non mai


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che ieri sera da queste parti si godicchiava



Si è arrivati a 3,600 ma avete fatto crashare il server (cosa davvero difficile, visto l'hardware) per qualche minuto quindi non lo ha registrato!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Ottobre 2016)

"Soffriremo l'assenza di Montolivo "(cit.)


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Ottobre 2016)

Piccolo manuale di sopravvivenza a disposizione dei fratelli rossoneri per ribattere colpo su colpo - domani mattina al bar, al rientro al lavoro - alle accuse e alle lamentele che sicuramente verranno mosse dagli Juventini. Immagino un dialogo tra voi e lo Juventino medio, ovviamente altre dritte sono gradite, tutti possono contribuire...
*Lui "Il Gol era buono, ladri! Avete comprato l'arbitro" *
Voi: "Caro amico/collega gobbo, in merito ai gol regolari e non concessi, evito di citare il gol di Muntari perchè sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa e pertanto mi limito a porti alcune sempici domande: chi arbitrava ieri sera?"
Lui: "Rizzoli!"
Voi: "Ecco, ricordi l'ultimo derby col Toro, quello del 4-1 dove l'arbitro vi favorì facendo un tale scempio che al confronto il gol di ieri (peraltro molto difficile da giudicare dal vivo) era roba da dilettanti? Sai chi era l'arbitro? No? Aspetta, ti aiuto io: Ri... Rizzo... Rizzol..."
Lui: "Rizzoli?"
Voi: "Bravo. Sai come titolò il 21 marzo la vostra testata giornalistica Tuttosport nell'occasione?"
Lui: "Non ricordo"
Voi: "Ecco, scriviti questo link!" 

Ma che ladri!Â*La Juventus non c'entraÂ*se Rizzoli Ã¨ un disastro - Tuttosport

*Lui: "Si va bene, però ora non rompete più le p... con la storia del gol di Muntari! Adesso siamo pari e patta!"*
Voi: "No caro, il gol di ieri sera è soltanto fine alla singola partita, in quanto con ogni probabilità il campionato lo vincerete comunque voi, quello di Muntari HA CAMBIATO IL CORSO DELLA STORIA, noi a quel punto eravamo lanciati verso lo scudetto, voi non avreste avuto la spinta morale ed economica dell'imbattibilità di Conte, della vittoria subito al primo anno nello Juventus Stadium nuovo e tante altre cosette... il gol di Muntari ha un peso specifico pari almeno 10 volte a quello di ieri"
*Lui: "Si, ma ieri sera avete avuto culo anche perchè Dybala si è rotto dopo venti minuti"*
Voi: "Sì, ma è stata la vostra società ad aver postato, alla vigilia dell'inizio del campionato, un Tweet sulla sua pagina ufficiale sparando un "Ricapitolando" con la foto di tutta la vostra pomposa campagna acquisti... è uscito Dybala ed è entrato Quadrado, non un ******* qualunque. Oppure per giustificare la sconfitta la vostra rosa volete improvvisamente farla passare per scarsa?"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Ottobre 2016)

Godo ancora, tantissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sono le 12.45 di lunedì e sto ancora godendo!


----------



## zlatan (24 Ottobre 2016)

Vincere rubando ai gobbi, non ha davvero prezzo... Si gode di brutto...


----------



## zlatan (24 Ottobre 2016)

Fantastico ragazzi è stato fantastico.....


----------

